# Looking for a spearfishing charter



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I am trying to put together a spearfishing trip for the first week of september for some friends. I have not been able to find one yet possibly because they are working for BP. Does anyone have any recommendations on who I can call. Thanks.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Paul Redman, Snapper Trapper Charters.


SNAPPER_TRAPPER_CAPTAIN_PAUL_REDMANCHARTERBOATS_PENSACOLA

Private reefs...you will see fish make youscared to shoot! Dinasours! Comfortable boat, rigged out and ready.























His boat takes almost every placing at the Guns & Hoses Spearfishing Tourney every year.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I second Capt Paul Redman on the Snapper Trapper. I have fished with Capt Paul for 10 years and have helped him deploy some of his private reefs which produce the monsters he catches today.....:thumbsup: His number is 850-516-1665


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks, will call him


----------

